# Regular Season Game #19: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

how come no-one has started this thread yet?

well rockets visit the bobcats today. tough game, but i believe we'll pull out in the end with a W.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

okafor is a good defender. expect very few points in the paint outside of yao with him patrolling that area. yao will have come out aggressive because no defender in the nba can take him.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

why no bookie?

I need to increase my points.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

TMac is basically our PG. Alston is useless.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

because i dont have the power to do vbookie


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Wooo tmac is hammering every1..

maybe AI on the trading block is getting him worried.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

tmac is on fire


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

T-Mac has gotta play point for the rest of the season atleast in in my opinion.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

team looking good tonight...getting over that ugly loss is a good sign


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

I wish the CCTV-5 stream on ppstream was not so jumpy right now. Its not working good for me. Anyone else having a problem with it?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

TVU player is not jumpy. Sopcast was jumpy.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*



yaontmac said:


> TVU player is not jumpy. Sopcast was jumpy.


ok, I will check that out. Thanks!


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Seems that another great win for us


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

but tomorrow 's game is really tough.

we never do good with back to back game.

we need to prove ourselves.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

throw it down, big man!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

I like the odds when the rocks get 50 @ the half...it's something I always pay attention to, even back in Olajuwon days


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

I like how Yao and Tracy both have 17 at the half. Those two have more points then the whole Bobcats team


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*



OneBadLT123 said:


> ok, I will check that out. Thanks!


yeah, I guess tvuplayer will work for you


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

I remember when we had a huge blow out game then the next day we had to back up against a competitive but not championship team and we couldnt do it. 

Ofcourse maybe we shouldnt call i a blow out just yet Iv seen us blow 20 point leads this season aswell


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*



kisstherim said:


> yeah, I guess tvuplayer will work for you


I got sopcast also, but right now TVU player is working perfect without any problems.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*



hroz said:


> I remember when we had a huge blow out game then the next day we had to back up against a competitive but not championship team and we couldnt do it.
> 
> Ofcourse maybe we shouldnt call i a blow out just yet Iv seen us blow 20 point leads this season aswell


Yeah the Rockets are known for blowing games in the late 3rd and 4th quarters. So we will see.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Anybody know what happened to Chuck? He has only 5 mins this game so far. Did he get hurt or just has not gotten any playing time?


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

chuck has 4 fouls in 5 mins

and the only negative for the first half so far is the play of chuck.

he needs to pretend he's 10 again and go to a gym and work on his damn layups.

HE CANNOT MAKE A LAYUP FOR GOD SAKE


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Yao has the most slippery hands ever...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Adam Morrison is so ugly...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

crap 4 fouls on Yao


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*



OneBadLT123 said:


> crap 4 fouls on Yao


well, he can just take a shower now :biggrin: , we have a big game tomorrow


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Padgett & Novak will have to be given some time now both Yao & Hayes are on 4 PFs. Esp Novak getting some time would be nice to see.

If it were a closer game Id be worried


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

TMAC amazing reverse layup :worthy:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

JVG should let Novak play now


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

OMG, we lead nearly 30.

seems that Yao and Tmac can have a good rest on the bench and watching their teammate fighting.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Deke's airball.

HOHO~~

He is so aged haha~


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

zzzzzzzz...Bobcats getting owned


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

NOVAK is in!:yay:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

why is rafer pushing the ball up the court like we're behind?? we're ahead by 30...take yo time!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Arenas will be waiting..................
this game is over.
Im off.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

lets try keeping the bobcats under 60 points


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*



yaontmac said:


> why is rafer pushing the ball up the court like we're behind?? we're ahead by 30...take yo time!!


because its all he know how to do.

tmac is such a tease. a good game, followed by a crap one, followed by a good one.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

without AI, Arenas would win this game vs 76er.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

JL3 sucks


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*



OneBadLT123 said:


> lets try keeping the bobcats under 60 points


they just made it to 60 pts, I am heart-broken :brokenhea


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

30 points win, what's the result of tomorrow?
3 points win? I hope


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Morrison 1-11??? Hah hah!! Won't he keep his big mouth shut and learn the game of basketball like a good rookie?? VSpan outscored him! :cheers:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

franchise best 62 points against we played a mighty fine game


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

too bad no vbookie today. the rockets would have covered the spread (unless the spread was 40, which i dont think it was)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*



Pimped Out said:


> too bad no vbookie today. the rockets would have covered the spread (unless the spread was 40, which i dont think it was)


damn it lol


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

JL3 is terrible, chuck needs to work on his layups, and novak needed to prove that he could get more minutes, but tonight wasnt his night.

i think we should cut jl3

but anyways, GREAT WIN ONLY 62 POINTS AGAINST!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

great win today. i love these type of victories. gives the team a confidence booster, gives the rookies some minutes and gives yao n tracy a break.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

First, let me apologize to each and everyone of you. I had an very important emergency today which lead me not be able to put everything on the board. Sorry about that. Everything is okay now, I will Put the Wizards game on for Saturday night.

Bravo, nice win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/8/2006 Houston Rockets @ Charlotte Bobcats*

Yeah JL3 is garbage, but really who cares because he does not get any playing time except garbage time.

meh


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we got a college score going tonight (yawn)


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Um...k?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Any reason this was bumped??????


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

TJ!!!!!! ugh


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What the hell??????????????
This game is significant because?????????????


----------

